# Registration Questions : Nigerians



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have two Nigerian Dwarfs. I am thinking about getting a buck, as I found a very flashy boy at a killer price. Problem is, only one of his parents are registered. 

So, the first question is, is their a reputable registry that I can register my does in without having a verified parentage? Maybe through an evaluation by an official to see if my goats meet the breed standards? Or maybe a hardship registration or an appendix type registration? And if so, would my goats have some sort of limited papers and what would the limitations be?

Also, if I got the buck, and he only has one registered parent, would HE be able to be registered, and would the process be the same or different from my does? Sorry if this is confusing, I would love to start showing them. Thanks

Robynn


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

If your does are registered with AGS, ADGA or NDGA - pass on the buck (due to the fact the kids will be be able to be registered with AGS, ADGA or NDGA). But it sounds like your does are not registered so what you can do is register him and your does with one of the smaller registeries that do grade up programs.

You cannot register him with AGS, ADGA and NDGA. AGS and ADGA they must be purebred - they do not have a grade up program. NDGA you can register a goat that had been bred up - I forget how of a % they need to be but your buck would not be eligible.

I know that there are registries that will registered your goats just on what they look like. Finding one with shows and shows in your area would be the biggest problem and I would check to see if they have shows in your area to help you choose.

http://www.tmgronline.com/

http://www.goat-idgr.com/

There is another one too but I do not remember it. The only one I have used in the past was IDGR but I have heard people are happy with TMGR.

Deidre


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I forgot that TMGR is for the Minis - but I know there are some others around that you can register with.

Deidre


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The National Minatiture Goat Associacition is one that will allow you to register all of your mini's
www.nmga.net

With the well known registries such as AGS, ADGA they have a closed herdbook...meaning that they will only issue papers on goats who have parents that are registered.

With NMGA., you can register all of your mini's as Foundation goats, the kids would be purebred BUT they need to meet the requirments for the "mini" standard. This registry would be a great way for your goats to have an "identity" as you would also have a herdname and a tattoo.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

NMGA is the only one you would be able to register them with. I don't believe they have very many if any shows yet so showing probably won't work although you could probably show at a local fair? I personally only buy AGS or ADGA registered nigerians so you may want to take that into consideration when breeding because many people won't buy a goat that is only reg. with NMGA because it's a very small registry and I think it's fairly new also?? But if you only have a couple does then that wouldn't be a big issue. I would definatley NMGA register them though.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

According to the ADGA I can register them as American or Grade.....That is what I was going to do. Is that bad/unacceptable??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no you cant not register minis (nigerian dwarf or pygmy mixes) as grades 

Only standard does can be registered as grades or NOA


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I must be seriously misreading something then as it seems to allow American.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nevermind, I'm retarded. How stupid. You can register just about any other breed in American and Grade, but Nigerians hit a wall. Thats a little ridiculous.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I register them in the IDGR, and how good is that registry for Nigerians? If so, I was thinking double registered with IDGR and NMGA. I would love to register them with the major registries, but they apparently turn their nose up at American/Grade registries for Nigerians. Lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can register them with either or both of those registries BUT the kids and grand kids and the great grand kids nomatter who they are bred to would NEVER EVER be allowed in the AGS or ADGA herd book. 

YOu are basicaly paying to keep a record of their parents which is fine but it helps none with showing if there are no shows for that registry in your area


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

There is supposedly supposed to a mini show in California this summer, which I could go to if its North Cali... but no recent info...  Good news is that I am supposed to pick up a doeling and possibly a buckling out of registered stock this fall, so I might pass on the one I am looking at soon. I would say that I might get him anyway and turn him into a wether, but at his age I don't know. We'll see. If he is gorgeous I might be in trouble. Lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unregistered make awesome pets and I never had trouble selling them. So if you want to have both on your "farm" I am sure you will do just fine. Plus you registered buck will need a buddy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I always had unregistered up til 2 1/2 years ago, I just fell for the nigi's and the milk production :greengrin: 
I currently have 2 registered nigi's , soon to be 3 and 6 unregistered pygmy/nigi crosses, the pets sell very well and I guess I will find out next year how well the registered will sell.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

If you like him you can go ahead and buy him like you want and use him on your unregistered does and when you no longer want to use him as a buck you can wether him and you have a nice pet. The only down side I see is if he gets out and breeds your registered goats - you have unregistered offspring (with AGS, ADGA and NDGA).

Unless NDGA changed it - you can bred your unregistered Nigerians up and get them registered with NDGA - I was looking at the web site and could not find where it is on the web site (I am still looking though). That is why you can not register a NDGA only goat with AGS or ADGA (unless you can trace them back to all AGS stock - but then you have to register every single goat that was not registered which can be a big pain).

Just a thought.

Deidre :horse:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, if you find out where it says you can do that, then let me know as my brain already hurts trying to navigate through all the major registries websites. Lol.

I am getting a REGISTERED buckling this fall (several registries), so if I could breed him on my unregistered does and "upgrade" the offspring that would be awesome.  Of course being grade doesn't seem to hurt at all from what I have seen in local listings and from what you guys have said for sales. Just would like to show too. Lol


----------

